# Range open carry holster protocol in a non-carry State



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

I'm in Maryland (a virtually no open or concealed carry state).

While at an indoor or outdoor range in Maryland, is it OK to openly carry holstered?

The Sporting Clay range I shoot at is huge, like a golf course for shotguns. It also has pistol ranges.
I haven't been there with a pistol yet. (Awaiting background check)

As far as range protocol and Maryland laws, is it ok to openly carry my pistol in a holster there? At the pistol range itself, probably yes. How about in the gun shop, the parking lot, just walking around on their grounds

Yes, I will just call them, but I was wondering how most carry their pistols at the range. In that plastic box the gun came in, or what?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Personally, I would not consider carry of any type, off the pistol range firing line, without checking with range officials first.

Different ranges have different rules, and even ranges that allow hot firing lines most of the time can prohibit it at other times.

A good example would be Glock GSSF competitions; they have very specific carry rules at these matches (unless they have changed since I shot in one, pistols can only be holstered if they are completely unloaded, AND the slide is left locked to the rear while in the holster), and the host range is required to make sure all attendees adhere to these rules during GSSF matches, no matter what their normal policy states.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

As mentioned above, it is going to depend entirely upon the rules of the range. As long as you are on their property, if they allow you to carry, you can. I am a member of two ranges: the Izaac Walton League and the NRA National Headquarters range. At the IWLA where I am a member, you cannot carry a firearm on your person in a holster, even on their rifle/pistol range, let alone their skeet and trap range. However at the NRA range, you're free to move about with your sidearm concealed or in full view, on or off of the range, in their firearm's museum or wherever.

As for Maryland, if you're not far from the Potomac river, why not cross over and join us for some of our OC get togethers here in the free commonwealth of Virginia? Since open carry here is the normal mode of carry (read that as standard or default), you can go heeled as some as you on free soil.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The easiest and most direct route to get an answer, would be to just call them. As others have stated, they might have specific requirements for holster carry.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> The easiest and most direct route to get an answer, would be to just call them. As others have stated, they might have specific requirements for holster carry.


Any questions I have, I bring up in person with the our Sportsmans' Club Range Master "Scott". He knows us "range rats". 
He is "all over checking" newbies, to be sure they are safe and earn his respect. If one of the substitute Range Masters is on duty, I know how to "go with the flow".
And not put them into "hey, I belong here, and I'd like to bend the rules a bit".

Even with that, our Sportsmens' Club range does not allow live fire drawing from a holster. I have no problem with that.

If I want to practice drawing and shootng from either open carry, or CCW carry, I go to one of several places on our National Forest.
I really don't want to be around people that I don't know "drawing and firing live ammo". You may trust "everyone". Sorry, I don't. :smt1099


----------



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

I've been a shotgun sporting clay shooter for years. Ironically, the upcoming Maryland laws restricting handguns has lead me to purchase a handgun.

I know how to carry a shotgun safely. What makes me nervous is that the few times I've glanced over at the pistol range, I've seen several quick, inadvertent mussel sweeps (guy puts his pistol back in its case, pistol is pointing at the guy in the next lane over, etc)

I'm extremely cautious with my shotgun. It never points for even one second at another person. With a long gun, this is easy. With a pistol, it's easy to flip it around putting it back into its bag or whatever. It just seems to me that it would be safer to just holster it, so at least it points down.

Actually, I was only thinking about safely carrying a pistol on the range grounds. I didn't even consider people practicing their quick draw with live ammo. I've seen enough YouTube to know that I want to be well away from those guys.

So, as a total pistol newb, how do you carry your pistol, extra mags, ammo, other stuff at the range? 

(As an example, at the Shotgun Sporting Clays range, I wear a canvas Home Depot nail/tool pouch belt. It holds a bunch of live shells on the right pockets, and all the dead casings on the left)

Again, I will call the range for their advice first. I'd just like to have a bit of advanced idea of all this pistol range experience.

Actually, I have about 9 weeks left for my stupid Maryland background check before I get my pistol, so you can expect even more noob questions while I wait.

I suppose I'll just have to content myself with fishing for a while.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Any questions I have, I bring up in person with the our Sportsmans' Club Range Master "Scott". He knows us "range rats".
> He is "all over checking" newbies, to be sure they are safe and earn his respect. If one of the substitute Range Masters is on duty, I know how to "go with the flow".
> And not put them into "hey, I belong here, and I'd like to bend the rules a bit".
> 
> ...


I will not go to a public range to shoot, for some of the very reasons you described.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jdsteele said:


> So, as a total pistol newb, how do you carry your pistol, extra mags, ammo, other stuff at the range?
> 
> Actually, I have about 9 weeks left for my stupid Maryland background check before I get my pistol, so you can expect even more noob questions while I wait.


I use a range bag for rifle and pistol. When I go to the NRA range, I carry as my sidearm normally... most of the time that means openly. But even there, I still use a range bag.

You have over a nine week wait for a background check? What are they checking for? Why so long? What's this all about?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

jdsteele said:


> (snip)
> 
> So, as a total pistol newb, how do you carry your pistol, extra mags, ammo, other stuff at the range?
> 
> (snip)


Here are three different options I have used, or seen used.

#1 - Cheap option. Several zipper pistol rugs (one for each pistol), and a heavy-duty duffel-bag/tool-bag to carry them, along with your ammo, ear/eye protection, staple gun, targets, etc. Here are some examples of pistol rugs, they can often be found rather inexpensively, even at gun shows ($10-$15 each, or less). Make sure they are large enough for your pistol, as some LOOK large enough, but are shorter than you'd think in the grip or barrel area.

NcSTAR Soft Handgun Case w/ Inserts CV2904 CV2904B, CV2904B/L, CV2904G, CV2904R, CV2904P. NcSTAR Soft Gun Cases.

ALLEN SOFT 11 ZIPPER HANDGUN CASE by: Allen Company Inc. - Tactical

#2 - Mid-price option; a soft-side range bag with pistol rug inserts. Bag is designed to hold one or more pistol rugs (see above) along with your other gear. I have several of the Gunmate models shown below; I use one for revolvers, one for .22 pistols, one for rimfire rifles, one for Glocks, etc., and leave certain items (mags, ammo, etc.) for each gun model/type in the bag at all times. You can also add extra rugs from #1, above, on the inside of the bag, if you have room.

Gunmate Range Bag w//Web Handles & Adjustable Shoulder Strap 22520 22520. GunMate Range Bags.

Medium Range Bag

#3 - Expensive option; hard-sided pistol case(s) for guns, with a duffel or soft-side range bag to carry accessories/mags/etc. I have several of the Gun Guard cases I've purchased over the decades, and they seem to be fairly sturdy and a good value, but there are a lot of options out there, so look around.

Gun Guard hard side four pistol case.

T.Z. Case Ironite Series Alumitech Diamond Plate Black Finish Pistol Case 12.5x9x6, Black TZ0012DPI FREE S&H TZ0012DPI. TZ Case Hard Gun Cases.

The sky is the limit on top-end range bags and hard-sided case prices; you can get foam-lined welded aluminum cases with steel locking bars for $300-$400 each, if that level of security will help you sleep at night. I've also seen guys show up at the range with a 5-gallon plastic bucket w/lid that had a couple of gun rugs and everything else they needed stuffed inside, and THESE guys had a place to sit while waiting to shoot, unlike the rest of us.

Also, most new pistols and revolvers come with SOME kind of a case nowadays, and many folks just use that and a duffel bag for accessories until they decide they need something bigger.

Disclaimer: I do not endorse any of the sources shown in the links, above, as I have not dealt with most of them personally.


----------



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the info and links.

I think I'll be going for option 2.

Although the bucket sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You're gonna need a good range bag sooner or later. If you go to a gun shop, chances are good, they'll charge you twice what it should go for. 

Go to Sears and look at some tool bags. They work fine and are usually more heavy-duty. And, they are often on sale.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I admit, I've used the tool bags (and seen them used by others) for ammo/mag bags. As said above, plenty strong for heavy loads.


----------

